# HOWL HERITAGE



## JoshTrottier (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! In many of my posts I mentioned that I am currently a freshman in high school and next semester is the first semester of a new class called Multimedia, which pretty much is to be considered as an online magazine made only by student work. 

It would be quite amazing for anyone and everyone to check out the website and give some feedback! 
http://howlheritage.com/

& my photography teachers personal website, 
http://lee-emmert.com/

& also another website made by my teacher called IMMUNEmedia 
http://immunemedia.com/


----------

